

3D-ifying Documents Using CSS Transforms - camupod
http://blog.crocodoc.com/post/46369766700/3d-ifying-documents-using-css-transforms

======
_trigrou_
Nice, would be great to have a better interaction to pick one slice. Imagine
you want to pick one in the middle ?

------
steeve
I gotta say, what these guys do is pretty impressive. It worked with all the
documents i've thrown at it.

------
jdavid
Very cool.

